# What do you think of the new Fiat 500?



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Believed to be a 150 bhp ish Abarth version on the cards....



















And a standard 500, out in September. Definately a Panda powerd 100bhp sports version from the off as well as cheaper lowered powered models. Gonna be a tiny car with measurements of 335cm long, 165cm wide, 149cm tall.  Â£7500 - Â£11000 price range expected.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

When it's released I think it will become the years must have fashion accessory...

...meaning it will go the same way the Mini has. Whether that's a good or bad thing will depend on your view of cars and their purpose - for me it's a bad thing.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that would go on my cool board 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like it. smaller than the Mini. Still a Ka in drag.

Original 500 is on my desired classics list.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like it very nice but as it is a Fiat I wonder what the build quality will be like :?:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

i really like it but it will probably become too cool like the mini and all the estate agents will be driving them :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Instant death if you bump it!!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Is there a lot to separate the volume manufacturers in terms of build quality?

Is a VW better built these days than a Ford or a Fiat? Golf is certainly no better than Focus.

I think build quality on all the major manufacturers is acceptably low. Low in comparison to higher quality marques, but acceptable.

Back on topic, I love the 500.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think it's a great looking car & the Arbarth is usre to be huge fun.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Bloody fantastic 8) , going to try to persuade my Girlfriend to get one, in White with red interior like the piccys.

Going to be a cult car again


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice, but it has "Estate Agent" written all over it.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

i love it


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

BELLISSIMA !! ( BEAUTIFUL !! )

It's gonna be an awesome car to be fully customized... I know how FIAT is working on its launch and you'll see the results on July 4th... GREAT !! 

ARRIVEDERCI 8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I really like the look of that too 8) would never buy one tho, cos it's a Fiat


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The Abarth 500 caught testing at the 'ring;


















































Looks a bit too 'Micra' for my liking. :?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

JUst what i was thinking.

In other words, shite.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I like it, its tiny. Either way its gonna be a cult car like the Mini though.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Theres going to be a market for pulling them out of potholes.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Looks like a cross between a Micra and a Ka. I understand the next-gen Ford Ka will use the same platform (not sure about engines) so no surprise there then.

I prefer the look of my Panda, but can see why people like this. To me it has less space and looks more girly (doesn't the bloke in the passenger seat in the test pics look a bit gay?)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Theres going to be a market for pulling them out of potholes.


Or from horses hooves...

I like it. At least it is a geniunely small car unlike the Golf mkii-sized Mini.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't think it will ever catch on like the Mini.

In some ways that's a good thing. Though I love the Mini, they'd be far cooler if all the twat from Foxton's didn't hoy them around London all the time.

I don't think it will be a mssive seller, but I like it. And if it's based on a Ka chassis it should be a good drive too.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I don't think it will ever catch on like the Mini.
> 
> In some ways that's a good thing. Though I love the Mini, they'd be far cooler if all the twat from Foxton's didn't hoy them around London all the time.
> 
> I don't think it will be a mssive seller, but I like it. And if it's based on a Ka chassis it should be a good drive too.


Possibly not in huge UK (and that is a good thing) , but the original Fiat Topolino and 500 Cinquecento were huge sellers in mainaland Europe in their day, especially in the south. Far more so than the Mini.

The new Mini top markets are UK, US and Germany. I expect the 500 will dominate in Italy, Spain, France, then make in roads into UK and Germany.

Troublw will be the crap Fiat dealerships in this country.


----------

